

Google to move into building designed by Frank Gehry in Venice Beach, CA - andre3k1
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/01/google-moving-into-binoculars-building-designed-by-frank-gehry-venice.html

======
ajg1977
I lived a few blocks from there for a couple of years. it's an awesome area to
have an office.

Trivia: just a few hundred meters down the street is the clown building where
the bus blows up at the beginning of the film Speed.

------
chriskelley
This is right next to our house! If anyone wants to break bread in the
neighborhood with a couple of bootstrappers, email is in my profile.

~~~
smoody
I live on Main Street just a few blocks north. It's great news for the
neighborhood and should hopefully result in some great new restaurants and
shops opening up in the area. I might ping you at some point.

------
phil
That building looks less like EMP or Guggenheim Bilbao style Gehry and more
like LA public library style Gehry.

------
rdouble
What teams are located in Venice Beach?

